# Caltech Prefrosh 2011



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

Coming up this Saturday!
http://ca.cubingusa.com/caltechprefroshweekend2011/index.php
Only two events and starts at 1:30PM.
^_^


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 10, 2011)

eh....can't go. Seems like it would be fun though.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 14, 2011)

To anybody going, does anybody have spare Maru 4x4x4 Internal pieces? The ones that make contact with the center pieces! Please!!!


----------

